# Pressure pro E4040HC



## Kaid painting (Feb 6, 2015)

Time for a new pressure washer. Looking at the pressure pro e4040hc. Need something for paint prep and the occasional driveway or sidewalk. Any thoughts? Any other pressure washer recommendations? http://www.pressurewashersdirect.com/Pressure-Pro-E4040HC-Pressure-Washer/p1513.html#reviews


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

http://www.pressuretek.com/directdrive.html honda is the best engine out their, and general pumps are easy to get parts for and work on good investment imo

good machine, I would get from the guys link above as they have the best customer service in the business and can help you with all your pressure washing needs. If I ever run into a issue I call them and they trouble shoot for me right over the phone.


----------



## Kaid painting (Feb 6, 2015)

So it basically the same washer with a general pump instead of the cat pump? Ive heard pretty good things about the cat pump. Any reason you would prefer general over cat?


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Go to www.spraymallstore.com and you'll find the exact same unit for $150 less, plus free shipping. 

The 4040HC comes with the Cat pump, which is favored by some, (until it's time to repair), because they are so much more expensive to work on. 

You can get the 4040HG for $100 less at that spraymallstore.com, which comes with the General pump. 

I'm pretty sure if you see the letter, "I" at the end of the model # it means that it comes with an integrated unloader, which means the unloader is built into the pump, and cannot be easily repaired/replaced without having to repair/replace the entire pump. Since the unloader will fail much sooner than a pump on a pressure washer, these units will be costly in the long run. So take note if you see a 4040HGI or 4040HCI.


----------



## Kaid painting (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks for the input guys! So general pump is the way to go. I see that they have this model in a belt drive. Worth the extra $$?


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Kaid painting said:


> Thanks for the input guys! So general pump is the way to go. I see that they have this model in a belt drive. Worth the extra $$?[/
> 
> Yes. Belt drive lasts longer than direct drive. Also, with belt drive units, you'll be able to pull water from a tank if you ever get into a situation without a public water source. Other than being heavier and a bit more expensive, there's no downside to belt drive, IMO. Take good care of it and it could last you a very long time.


----------



## Kaid painting (Feb 6, 2015)

So at $1,449 i think ill go with this..... http://store.spraymallstore.com/13hobedrgepu.html


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Good choice. It's the most pressure washer for the best deal I've found. If you or anyone can find a better price, I'd like to know, since I'm about to buy another.


----------



## Kaid painting (Feb 6, 2015)

Found this. http://pressurewasherpro.myshopify.com/products/eb4040hg-4000psi-belt-drive


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Kaid painting said:


> Found this. http://pressurewasherpro.myshopify.com/products/eb4040hg-4000psi-belt-drive



Ya, good price for sure. Might wanna figure shipping cost into it so you can compare apples-to-apples. Since it's over 150lbs, they won't ship by Fed-X or UPS. This means you'll also have to consider the extra charges and the fact that some shippers require a commercial location with a loading dock.


----------



## Kaid painting (Feb 6, 2015)

I see... So i wont have this charge if i order from spraymall.com?


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Ya, good price for sure. Might wanna figure shipping cost into it so you can compare apples-to-apples. Since it's over 150lbs, they won't ship by Fed-X or UPS. This means you'll also have to consider the extra charges and the fact that some shippers require a commercial location with a loading dock.



No charge. Free shipping


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

In my experience Cat pump parts are twice the price of General. And they both perform the same


----------



## Kaid painting (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks for the advice! Yeah the more i read into it the more i dont like the expensive repair costs of the cat pump. Looks like the EB4040HG is gonna be the winner!


----------



## Kaid painting (Feb 6, 2015)

Pressure pro 4040hg just came in! Used it a bit to try it out. Works great and cant wait to put it through its paces this summer!


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Cool. Keep us posted. I almost got that one until I found a great deal on a Landa that I couldn't pass up.


----------



## CRS (Apr 13, 2013)

4000 psi at 4 gpm... wow. My friends would be envious!


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

CRS said:


> 4000 psi at 4 gpm... wow. My friends would be envious!



Painter's toy 

Wait til you guys get serious about the washing side and step up to 8 gpm.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

PressurePros said:


> Painter's toy
> 
> Wait til you guys get serious about the washing side and step up to 8 gpm.


Mine puts out 5gpm and that's huge for me. I can't imagine the 8gpm. 

Seems like there are a few caveats though once I go bigger...
-buffer tanks will need to be integrated, which means an entire rig plumbed for washing.
-most 8gpms don't seem to pull soap as well as the 5-6gpms, (at least from the people I've talked to who have them). Most seem surprisingly disappointed by the lack of draw they get once they make the leap to 8gpm. Even using Bob's modified injectors, and/or experimenting with the smaller 3-5gpm injectors. Please correct me if I'm wrong.

Still though, GPM is king, and I'd drool at the rinsing power of 8gpms. Probably 2 years away from that purchase though.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Mine puts out 5gpm and that's huge for me. I can't imagine the 8gpm.
> 
> Seems like there are a few caveats though once I go bigger...
> -buffer tanks will need to be integrated, which means an entire rig plumbed for washing.
> ...


I use 10 gpm machines with 110 gallons of reserve and we rarely have any issues. Municipal water is good here. I use 5-8 gpm injectors and it will pull through 200' of hose marginally. At 150' its strong.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

PressurePros said:


> I use 10 gpm machines with 110 gallons of reserve and we rarely have any issues. Municipal water is good here. I use 5-8 gpm injectors and it will pull through 200' of hose marginally. At 150' its strong.


Is it true though that many of the 5.5 machines seem to pull soap better than the 8's? I'm still learning and really trying to figure this out.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Is it true though that many of the 5.5 machines seem to pull soap better than the 8's? I'm still learning and really trying to figure this out.


It just becomes a function of physics. To create a venturi you cannot have too much backpressure. The lower the flow, the less likely a limiting factor like nozzles, gun orifice, hose diameter or hose length becomes apparent. You can use a 30 gpm machine and put a 2-3 gpm injector on it (in theory) and get the same draw as a 4 gpm machine because you are cutting off the flow to bypass. (ie both machines become 2-3 gpm machines)


----------

